
Dell’s latest XPS 13 DE still delivers Linux in a svelte package - satai
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/dells-latest-xps-13-de-still-delivers-linux-now-embraces-svelte-hardware/
======
jimmies
For anyone who just wants a basic and solid developer machine and wants a
good, nice HD display, then you should consider at the Dell Chromebook 13. It
is a fraction of the price for the XPS 13, fully compatible with Linux, has an
upgradable SSD, and is a little bit more Stallman-friendly. The BIOS can be
flashed with a number of open-source BIOSes [1] [2] - this makes it even
possible to run Hackintosh on it. The battery lasts a good 10 hours when new,
and 6-7 hrs as of one year I used it constantly.

Unfortunately, Dell don't sell the i-version anymore and their website
currently only showing the Celeron. I have the i3 version and it has been a
wonderful machine.

1:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/chrultrabook](http://www.reddit.com/r/chrultrabook)
2: [https://johnlewis.ie/custom-chromebook-firmware/rom-
download...](https://johnlewis.ie/custom-chromebook-firmware/rom-download/)

~~~
satai
I miss the "Win" key at Chromebooks. Life without it would be pretty painful
at i3 and other desktop environments.

~~~
bostand
Remap the search key to win?

~~~
satai
Pretty ugly position :-/

Probably would work if I would never switch to other keyboards.

~~~
bostand
Agreed, but you are also paying 1/3 of the price

------
AdmiralAsshat
The battery life sounds like the nicest improvement, honestly. I've got the
2015 9343 version with the QHD+ screen running Fedora, and I'm lucky to get
six hours out of it.

